# Trillium ludovicianum (Louisiana Trillium)



## Phred (Apr 7, 2021)

Last spring I got this as a one stem plant. It survived the winter in a pot and this year it has two stems and a smaller third growth at the base. I like the pattern on the leaves of this one.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

Those leaves don't require a flower! Gorgeous foliage and secretly I'm looking forward
to seeing the flower(s).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice. Where from? When will it go dormant?


----------



## eds (Apr 8, 2021)

Cracking plant! Love the sessile species.



abax said:


> Those leaves don't require a flower! Gorgeous foliage and secretly I'm looking forward
> to seeing the flower(s).



No need to wait - the plant is flowering in those photos!


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Very attractive trillium. Easy to see why abax wondered what it looked like in bloom. I had to go back and look a second time myself.


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2021)

Oops! I didn't recognize the flower either. Thank you Paphluvr for the heads up.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 15, 2021)

They look great! I have a few of those coming up in my woodland garden now also along with a couple of other Trillium species.


----------

